# Queen Mum's 2013 Kidding  Thread... Dot's new buckling with pic



## Queen Mum (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, her ligaments are gone.  Her udder is huge.  She didn't want to go out and browse and her back is all tilty and funny.  She is big as a house...

She had her BoSe and her CD/T yesterday in preparation for her due date - NEXT MONTH...  I guess Jelly Bean was fooling around earlier than I thought,  either that or she is going to lose her babies.

HMMMMMMMM!   We shall see.

She's in the kidding pen now.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 5, 2013)

hoping for healthy babies!


----------



## Missy (Feb 5, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 5, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> hoping for healthy babies!


x2


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 5, 2013)

She is laying in and getting ready.  Her water broke...


----------



## madcow (Feb 5, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She is laying in and getting ready.  Her water broke...


----------



## Missy (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Feb 5, 2013)

Healthy kidding


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2013)

DOE CODE...  She's up wandering around her pen today..  No kids.   Still has her tummy intact.   HMMMM....  Her hips look delivery mode, but she's acting kind of halfway there.  NO goo...  I'm wondering if she's just having Braxton Hicks.   

We shall see...


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 15, 2013)

Um, uh... still no babies.  I guess it was a false alarm.  BUT, Jelly Bean looks like a watermelon with four legs. She is gigantic and getting bigger by the second.  She positively waddles. She is quite cheerful about it all. 

I am really hoping she is having quads and not an Ian or Trump Card kid.  I penned her with Houdini for breeding, but you never know...       Her udder keeps on getting bigger and bigger as well.  Last time it wasn't nearly as big, but then she went through some pretty rough times before kidding last year.      

Cross your fingers folks.

Mama in the meantime is due in two weeks.   Jelly Bean, Brownie, and Dot are due in 4 to 6 weeks.  I am not sure about Polka...  I think she is open.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2013)

Mama is due in 6 days.  Jelly Bean is just getting bigger and bigger and has a great big udder now.   Dot has a nice udder going and Brownie has a big ol' tummy...  Up next... Mama!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2013)

I can hardly wait!   Mama is such a good mama and she looks like she is going to have twins.  THINK PINK!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2013)

UH OH,  Polka miscarried one doeling...  Just about 3 months gestation.  It was a Houdini baby.  Clearly not a normal kid, though.    Abdomen not closed.   Bummer!  But  better to lose it now than to get all the way through the pregnancy and have a deformed kid later.   

Mama is getting closer and closer and poor little Jelly Bean looks like a ball with sticks for legs!   

Mama is due in two days...


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Awww...sorry about the miscarriage 

Glad babies are on the way to help get over that!!!!!  Thinking PINK for you!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 25, 2013)

Awww that's too bad about your goat miscarrying.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 26, 2013)

anything???


----------



## Missy (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry about your doe aborting the pregnancy, it is hard, I have been there myself this year.

Good luck with the upcoming kiddings, I will be watching

I will think PINK for you if you think BLUE for me for my Oberhasli!


----------



## madcow (Feb 26, 2013)

So, so sorry about the miscarriage.  Hope Mama's birth goes well.  We do expect pics ASAP once she does!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2013)

AGGG!  The waiting is killing me...      She is looking like a HOUSE...  Mama is a big girl and she carries her babies well.  She does the Braxton Hicks thing and it drives me crazy.  She will labor and labor.  Ears flat, quietly looking pained and miserable and she gets up and goes to eat and is fine for a few days...    Mama is due on the 28th.   And she always waits till AFTER her due date... sometimes a whole week.  She knows when it's time.   At that time she just goes into the barn and is dead silent for a couple hours and next thing you know... a couple great big KIDS...   Maddening, simply maddening.

Jelly Bean is kind of the same way...  A silent hidden labor.  The silence of experience and survival..   

Now Brownie,  she is the noisiest, flittiest little girl around...   She WAILS for her mamma (me) and wants me to hug her and pet her.  She acts like a piece of velcro.  She licks me like I am one of her babies and won't let me leave her side.  She is such a little KID!   

Do any of you remember when I first got Houdini and Jelly Bean?  If you read the first couple pages of my journal you will remember that they were completely wild and unapproachable.   I spent months trying to get near them and get them to trust me.   They were horribly neglected and just basically surviving....  Jelly Bean was left in a huge dirt lot with about 25 other goats.  I rescued her from being raped by a bunch of horny bucks twice her size.  She was so full of worms that she looked about 6 months pregnant.    She was so shy.   It took several weeks before she would even come into the barn to eat more than two feet.   I wormed her and gave her immunizations, copper and minerals and Houdini bred her.   (He was so sweet with her.)   

Now she follows me around for belly and back rubs and jumps up on the milk stand.  She is just a sweetheart.

And Houdini?  It took weeks and weeks of coaxing to get him to allow me to even touch him.    He follows me everywhere and it the favorite pet goat of the neighborhood.  He still escapes his pen but now it is so he can sneak onto the neighbors porch and steal vegetables and knock on their door with his horns to get treats.  

He is still madly in love with Mama.  But his mate is Jelly Bean.  He sleeps outside her pen at night, if I don't let him in with her.  If it is raining he goes into the big barn to sulk cause he can't sleep with Jelly Bean.

He gets up on the milk stand now and puts his head in the stanchion and then turns and looks at me waiting for me to put something in the pan.  Then he oos and ahs over getting a brushy and having the burrs pulled from his hair.   Yesterday he even let me pull them off his belly.  `


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, she is due February 27 or February 28...  She is not even LOOKING like she is going to kid...  Her bottom looks normal.   Her udder is floppy and soft.   Not even full...  Her belly is HUGE...  She was out eating like  a pig today and I am taking her out again tomorrow.      

SIGH,  KID WATCH,  DOE CODE!   I WANT BABIES.   Mama knows best...


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 27, 2013)

I just went out and had a stern talking to mine about the fact that they are only allowed to lose their plug ONCE. This gooing a little bit for a couple days and flitting between yes ligaments and no ligaments and dropping their belly and then not getting enough of an udder to mean business.  Oooh.... We had such a talk.     Does.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2013)

Did it work?


----------



## Missy (Feb 28, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Did it work?


I would like to know as well!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 28, 2013)

No....   They are all still pregnant.


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, the nerve of her. Bribe her? Tell her she'll lots of extra loving and scritches?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 28, 2013)

Alana, my Percentage Kiko, is due anywhere from tomorrow to the 10th.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2013)

She woke up lame today...  She seems to get hoof rot every year right before kidding...   Her little feetsies are really causing her pain.  So I started Mama on antibiotics and foot soaks today...   We went out to graze...  She is still as pregnant as ever!


----------



## madcow (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I guess she has her routine, whether you like it or not.  First foot rot, then babies.  A girl's gotta have her priorities you know! LOL!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2013)

She spent the day in the kidding pen.   I soaked her feetsies and gave her shots (vitamin B, BoSe,  Pen G) and she wouldn't eat.  Her ligs are nearly gone.   She is just standing there and then laying down and standing up and laying down.  BUT NO BABIES, NO GOO, No back arching...  NO BABIES!

Mama, I can't stand it much longer!  

PLEASE have those babies.

Everyone repeat after me....  "C'mon Mama, drop those kids.   CUTE doelings"   


(I can't hear you!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Shouting it here!!!!  Only one state away from you, so you should be able to hear me chanting


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Shouting it here!!!!  Only one state away from you, so you should be able to hear me chanting


I hear you BonBean.  I opened the door a crack so Mama could hear you too.   Fingers crossed.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 2, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She spent the day in the kidding pen.   I soaked her feetsies and gave her shots (vitamin B, BoSe,  Pen G) and she wouldn't eat.  Her ligs are nearly gone.   She is just standing there and then laying down and standing up and laying down.  BUT NO BABIES, NO GOO, No back arching...  NO BABIES!
> 
> Mama, I can't stand it much longer!
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm in Montana!  You can't hear me THAT far!    Come on, Mama!  Time to kid!  Cute doelings!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 2, 2013)

Have you tried to fashion her some high heels? Some stilettos maybe? You know a girl can't kid without knowing that everyone around her is commenting on how fabulous her shoes are?!?! And besides, high heels would keep her feet out of the dirt and muckies that cause foot rot anyways! Problem solved!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Have you tried to fashion her some high heels? Some stilettos maybe? You know a girl can't kid without knowing that everyone around her is commenting on how fabulous her shoes are?!?! And besides, high heels would keep her feet out of the dirt and muckies that cause foot rot anyways! Problem solved!


Ragdolcatlady:  Maybe that's the problem.  I trimmed her hooves and now she doesn't have her stilettos anymore!    What was I thinking?

Skywarrior:   When is the book coming out about goats...?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just put a little lipstick on her...tell her she's pretty...then you'll get babies


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2013)

She had a gooey bottom today...  She ate well.  She walked around and her foot feels better,  BUT still no babies.     

I think I'm going to go out and put my hoodie on her.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 2, 2013)

You should take her for a car ride.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 2, 2013)

A car ride?  Hmmm.  That is a thought.   And Lipstick sounds good in theory, but I think she would interpret it as food and eat it... causing red poop and make me think she was bleeding to death.... LOLOLO.  Perhaps mascara and pearls.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 3, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Skywarrior:   When is the book coming out about goats...?


::Blink:: You think I should write one since I'm an animal writer?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think you should write one, because 
1. you are a writer.   
2.  you are a very good writer.   
3.  You have a great imagination, and 
4.  Goats are such a vast source of amusing material

We need a person with a great imagination to capture the true essence of the magical goat in a tome of great import.  As the resident writer,  .... well, you know....  Goats need the exposure.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 3, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am flattered.  Thank you so much for your praise.  I shall have to think about this.  If I did, I assume you folks would read it and check it for accuracy...


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 3, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SkyWarrior, I would definitely read your book!!!


----------



## madcow (Mar 3, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would read it too!  From one goat lover to another!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2013)

I would read it too and as for accuracy....   You have goats, therefore, you know goats...  we can all pitch in our goats, but then we wouldn't have goats anymore.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 3, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I would read it too and as for accuracy....   You have goats, therefore, you know goats...  we can all pitch in our goats, but then we wouldn't have goats anymore.




Okay, okay.  I'll write a book on goats.  I'll have to think how I'm going to handle it.  A care book with a lot of funny stories, I think.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 3, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a book I would definitely want to get my hands on  If anything, just for the stories. It always seems to put things into better perspective.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2013)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Okay, okay.  I'll write a book on goats.  I'll have to think how I'm going to handle it.  A care book with a lot of funny stories, I think.


That would be GREAT!  Or you can write a book of funny stories about goats and put a lot of care into it!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> SkyWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could put a lot of care into a book on care with funny stories. 

PS: I am soooo sorry to have hijacked your thread!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2013)

Hijacked?  Not at all.  I started it... Keep on going.  Fine with me.   

I like your book idea.


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Mar 4, 2013)

I have to apologize first for lurking for so long (waiting to see your beautiful babies) and not adding anything to the conversation.  But while you all are on the subject of book writing, I must add that I have thought these crazy goats would be a wonderful subject for a book.  
I got my beauties a year and a half ago as bottle babies and saw their unique personalities immediately.  Both Nubs, they have those gorgeous ears which I am convinced they used purposefully like a teenage girl uses her hair. little flip, a coy head tilt..pause..wait for it..then kick up their heels and hop off.  The ultimate tease! One of my girls, Sophie, is LOUD (I told you they were Nubians, right?) and if she could pick out her own wardrobe she would have big, gawdy jewelry and lipstick that "screams" I'm here for the party!  Nelle, on the other hand is all business, and would choose something understated. Pearls and a light pink sweater set I believe! Let the adventures begin!!
 I know we are off topic here...but these girls make us wait..so between barn work and kid watch...I imagine a series of kids (no pun intended) books!! Let's collaborate!!


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anyone read these Life in the Goat Lane and More Life in the Goat Lane by Linda Fink? Two books with funny stories/experience from raising/showing dairy goats. I like the first one but not so much the second. 

Anyway Queen Mum, any kids yet?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, I started outlining and writing the first chapter -- you guys are going to push me out of this writing funk I've been having!  Has your girl kidded yet, Queen Mum?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 4, 2013)

She is just standing around waiting!  It is driving me nuts.  She is usually a week late.  Which is OK, because she is such a big goat and has room for the kids in there.  BUT I want BABIES....   

Jelly Bean on the other hand is getting bigger and bigger and her huge belly is practically dragging the ground.  She is due in three weeks.  I'm not sure she can handle much more growth....

Brownie and Jelly Bean's bellies are almost the same size.  BUT Brownie is a full size goat and is 33 inches at the whithers.  Jelly Bean is a Nigerian Dwarf and is about 14 inches at the whithers.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 4, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She is just standing around waiting!  It is driving me nuts.  She is usually a week late.  Which is OK, because she is such a big goat and has room for the kids in there.  BUT I want BABIES....
> 
> Jelly Bean on the other hand is getting bigger and bigger and her huge belly is practically dragging the ground.  She is due in three weeks.  I'm not sure she can handle much more growth....
> 
> Brownie and Jelly Bean's bellies are almost the same size.  BUT Brownie is a full size goat and is 33 inches at the whithers.  Jelly Bean is a Nigerian Dwarf and is about 14 inches at the whithers.


I know what that's like!  C'mon Brownie!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2013)

Goo alert and a big UDDER... on Jelly Bean.   FINGERS CROSSED!

Mama had goo but her udder isn't big.

Dot has goo today too.  She is due next week.

Everybody is due next week, except Mama and she is over due.  Maybe I got her breeding date wrong.  I watched her settle, but she could have been in heat secretly two weeks later???   Who knows.  At this point she is a week late.

Brownie is due next week, no goo, udder is still small.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2013)

Jelly Bean wins the prize   - Triplets at 2 pm today.   I took the goats for a walk and she started talking.  We walked home with her stopping every 100 feet or so to contract.   

Got her in the kidding pen and out comes baby number one.  DOELING!  4.5 pounds    







Apparently Hyeon Seo or I Hyeon is the daddy...

Then about 20 minutes later a nice big BUCKLING is born.   5.5 pounds






Twenty minutes later here is baby number three.   DOELING!   4.0 pounds.






Clearly these are not HOUDINI babies.  

Here is a family shot.   She is doing very well and taking GREAT care of the kids.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 7, 2013)

are you going to have a house goat too?


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> are you going to have a house goat too?


It depends.  They are all doing really well.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay on three healthy babies! They're adorable.


----------



## woodsie (Mar 7, 2013)

soooo adorable! What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2013)

The buckling doesn't even need to stand to nurse.   He is small for a goat, but big for a Nigerian Dwarf.   He just lays there splayed out and nurses...

The little buckskin doeling has the most spunk.  She has a totally full belly and is already hopping around the pen.


----------



## Kitsara (Mar 7, 2013)

Lazy boy.  That's just too funny.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

congratulations! Adorable little babies!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2013)

They have names now.  The neighbor kids named them.   The little buckskin doeling is Coffee.   The sundgauu doeling is Socks, and the buckling is Oreo.  All of them have nursed well.  Jelly Bean delivered a nice healthy intact placenta and ate her "lunch".   She is now nursing her babies.


Healthy babies.   YAY!   Two Doelings,   Hooray!  A beautiful healthy buckling.   Outstanding.  Oh, and Jelly Bean looks MUCH happier now that she has lost that "baby belly" of hers.


----------



## Missy (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful Babies! Congrats!


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 7, 2013)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2013)

Next up... MAMA!  Come on Mama.


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations on those cuties!!!! 

And more babies to come!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 7, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2013)

Mama kidded today at 9 am.   TRIPLETS  - two doelings and a buckling...


Buckling baby 1,   8.5 pounds






Doeling baby 2   7.5






And doeling baby 3  6.75 pounds






Nice babies...

Big, and beautiful.   

Ian wins this one...


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

So very cute!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 9, 2013)

Adorable!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2013)

I took the buckling off of Mama and am bottle feeding him.   He is darling and quite good sized.  Very sweet.   I think it will be less hard on Mama to raise two kids instead of three.  AND I can sell him ASAP while he is adorable.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

In the first photo...is that your couch in the background?  That is what my blue/tan living room needs!!!  I love colour


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the colors.  Very good size babies too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> In the first photo...is that your couch in the background?  That is what my blue/tan living room needs!!!  I love colour


Got that couch on craigslist for 20 bucks.   It is practically brand new.  And I like the colors.


----------



## Missy (Mar 10, 2013)

Beautiful Babies!!  Congrats


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2013)

Little Troy  (buckling) has the nicest markings.  He is a lovely cinnamon color and his dark stripes look very dark and are quite wide on his belly and back.   His coat is brown, tan and cinnamon all mixed in.   

He's a bit of a nut though.  He has adopted our Jack Russell Terrier/bull terrier mix puppy as his mama.   Gooterbelle is smaller than Troy and licks his face after he eats.   Troy follows him all over the kitchen.


----------



## madcow (Mar 10, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute, all 3!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes...they surely are all super cute!!!!

Good score on that couch!  I want one!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2013)

BROWNIE - kidded twins today.   Big beautiful bucklings.

Buckling 2   6.5 pounds







Buckling 1   8.4 pounds






Both babies...


----------



## elevan (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats on those cuties!!!


----------



## madcow (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought Mama's second doeling was doing better, but she seems to have some kind of problem with her rear end.   She is still very unsteady on her feet.  (She had BoSe).   And she walks just a few feet and stops and lays down.   She is still taking a bottle and does get up and pee and poop, but I am not sure she will make it...

I am wondering if she has a heart problem...

for now her name is *Sweet Pea*

The other two are doing very well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2013)

We named a ewe lamb Sweet Pea this year too   DH and I were calling her sweetie pie because she is...then thought when she is an adult that didn't sound right...so named her Sweet Pea


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 12, 2013)

She is a little love.  But has weak pasterns and is very low energy.   She is nursing well though and I keep her in at night and put her out with the big goats in the daytime.  Mama is still bonded to her and looks after her....


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope she does ok for you.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2013)

Jelly Bean's babies are all going to be sold, but I am having a hard time with wanting to keep Socks...  She is so spunky and while she looks a miniature of Mama, she has Perl's personality.   








This is Coffee  - doeling - love the airplane ears.  She must be part nubian.  I am thinking she is an Ian Baby.  He is 25% Nubian, 50% oberhaslie and 25% Alpine.    







And the buckling Oreo,  I think he is stunning...






How about the tongue...?






And here is a better picture of Brownie's bucklings...   






I am keeping Mama's two doelings.


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 13, 2013)

I want Jelly Bean!!!  Exact colors I want...


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 13, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I want Jelly Bean!!!  Exact colors I want...


You mean Socks... the little doeling with the sundgauu coloring  (white face, ears, leggings)  .

Is she cute or what!?   And she has such lovely conformation....


----------



## Catahoula (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes...I mean Sock. I wanted a Sundgau color kid...wish I can trade my doe, Anabel.


----------



## Verndawg (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats!!  They are all so darn cute!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2013)

And last but not least,  after waiting with baited breath,  DOT kidded a single buckling  - and what  a gem...
Just 5.5 pounds, but I LOVE his coloring.  VERY dark brown with a wide black dorsal stripe, black belly and black leggings.   







  He is doing really well and Dot is a great mom.  She is a tiny doe and dropped that kid like it was nothing.  PLUS she gives a TON of milk!   VERY nice round udder with nice straight teets.  I milked one side because she was full and the baby was just nursing one teet and got almost a quart.   Her udder is the same size as her full sized mother who gives a 1/2 gallon per milking.

WOWZERS...  

See my journal for other news on Sweet Pea


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 20, 2013)




----------

